# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for January 2015

## Paul

Sorry for the delayed start. 


Enter your photos here (*please only 1 per member per month*!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for January! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Frogfeet123

Sally the whites tree frog 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Phyllobates Vittatus 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## accidentalfrog

Houdini

----------


## accidentalfrog

Sorry forgot to say he's a gray tree frog

----------


## Crunchy Frog

A Frog in the Hand.  

Young Grey Tree Frog about to be released into the wild.

----------


## lindsayshocking

The Firefighter Impostor --New Mexico Spadefoot (Spea multiplicata)

----------


## irThumper

sHEila... White's Tree Frog, young sub-adult male (RIP)  :Bloom:

----------


## Lynn

Ranitomeya variabilis "Southern"



 :Butterfly:

----------


## Kazzie

Pierre, the Pacific Northern Tree Frog (Pseudacris Regilla)

----------


## Vivariums In The Mist

Has always been my favorite pic of one of our Orange P. Terribilis

----------


## Frogfeet123

> Sally the whites tree frog 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Edit: "Sally" started croaking and has no been renamed "Spike" 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kickinwing

Bowser - Fire Belly Toad

----------


## Lisa

Amazon Milk Frog 6 weeks out of the water

----------


## Bryan

Mikasa ( White lined waxy monkey tree frog )

----------


## trailninja

One of my babys

----------


## mrs trailninja

Nick, my blue phase White's tree frog!!!!

----------


## Lynn

Wow !

Lots of REALLY great entries !!

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Dendro Dave

OK hopefully this is within limits. I just turned it B&W, brought the color back on the frog with a simple tool, did very minor saturation and sharpness tweak, and cropped the photo...

----------


## Frogfeet123

> OK hopefully this is within limits. I just turned it B&amp;W, brought the color back on the frog with a simple tool, did very minor saturation and sharpness tweak, and cropped the photo...


Very nice pic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## toostrange

Dendrobates tinctorius 'cobalt'

----------


## Paul

Several people beat me to closing the thread at the start of Jan. Please feel free to resubmit those pictures for Feb photo contest!   :Smile:

----------

